# New Tiger Shovelnose Catfish



## mrhino86 (Jun 4, 2007)

I just purchased a new shovelnose catfish and I did a bunch of research beforehand and made sure that the tank was properly settled. I read that they are supposed to be active fish but he is just hanging around the bottom with little enegy. His coloring looks fine and all the ph, nitrate, and pneomna levels are in tact. Are there any signs that I should be looking for to make sure he doesnt have an infection? Is he just being low key because he is in a new tank. I would appreciate all the help that I can get. Thanks


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to FF.

These fish just sit around a lot. I wouldnt consider them an active catfish at all. If fed correctly and kept in good water they can grow 2-3" a month until 15-18". Hope your ready for that and don't have any small tank mates.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

pneomna levels??? 

Mine has never been active until recently. He gets hungry often now and actually swims around with the lights on. He used to be a little active when I had him a 90g in my room, because I could see him from the glow of the TV when the other lights were off. 

I have had mine for 11 mos and is about 17" now bought at 2".


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

I think he's confusing pneumonia and ammonia. :razz:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They have "bursts of energy". The one I used to have would sit in one spot 80 percent of the day, and at feeding time, etc. it would swim around like mad.

Good luck with it, and make sure your tank is secure. The one I had was eventually given away to my cousin (to go along with the one he already had) and I was sad to hear (after about 2 years since purchasing it) that it had jumped out and hit a concrete floor. Broke it's "bill" in half, it didn't have much of a chance after that. Likewise, very easily looses barbels and develops sores if kept in smaller tanks from rubbing against the glass.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

how big is the tank and is it already cycled? my TSN acts the ame way so thats nothing to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Look at the date on the thread....This post was made almost two months ago. I doubt they're still looking for answers to their question, especially since they haven't been on the forums since they made this thread.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

:x doh!!


----------

